
Former NBA Star Jamal Mashburn Launches Venture Capital Firm - wh-uws
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/09/11/former-nba-star-jamal-mashburn-launches-venture-capital-firm/
======
antonius
It's nice to read about an athlete doing well financially in their retirement.
With 60% of NBA players filing for bankruptcy[1] after retiring, kudos to
Jamal Mashburn for being a success.

[1] - [http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1085063-the-9-most-
financ...](http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1085063-the-9-most-financially-
irresponsible-players-in-nba-history)

~~~
kevinthew
This actually offends me that you called him Jamal Washburn. It's Jamal
Mashburn, and you're conflating him with Chris Washburn who actually did go
broke.

~~~
antonius
I'm sorry that you're so easily offended. Wasn't my intent to misspell the
name. Original comment has been edited.

------
ChuckMcM
It seems that if you are publicly wealthy you are going to get 'pitched'
pretty much regardless. I am always impressed by folks who are "rich" and do
their homework. And of course being a tech guy, watching these multi-million
dollar 3 - 5 year deals that sports players get, I do my share of "If I could
open a fund with $15M these are the areas I'd put my money into." sort of arm
chair VC'ing.

Living with some of the folks in college who would later go on to be "big
stars" in the NFL it was clear that some were thinking ahead, even then, and
some were winging it :-).

~~~
EricDeb
I imagine there's a positive correlation between 'winging it' and being a
successful professional athlete - over-thinking is severely detrimental to
performing under pressure.

------
beachstartup
for an interesting perspective on the extreme opposite end of the pro-athlete-
financial-responsibility spectrum, check out the highly entertaining (even if
a bit sloppy) documentary 'broke' by 30 for 30 (espn).

[http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/30_for_30_Broke/70239460](http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/30_for_30_Broke/70239460)

------
brianbreslin
Where is this fund based? Says Florida, but where?

~~~
w1ntermute
Since he used to play for the Heat, I would guess Miami.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Im glad that athletes are finally smartening up.

~~~
melling
Magic Johnson is quite the entrepreneur. He's worth $500-$700 million.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Johnson_Enterprises](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Johnson_Enterprises)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Johnson](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Johnson)

I'm sure there are others but he's one of the most famous.

~~~
yannickt
Shaq is no slouch in terms of business savvy either.

~~~
w1ntermute
Not to mention his doctoral degree in education.

